
New App – Coming Soon Feedback Appreciated - JamieWilkes
We have a NEW App launching very soon, we need feedback on the design and concept please.  This will be available on ios and android.  Thank you in advance.   https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.matchstixx.com&#x2F;
======
gus_massa
I really don't expect that someone will pay for this, I guess it's better a
fermium model.

If the user is the only person that has the application, it's not very useful,
the user MUST convince his/her family and friends to install and pay. And the
family/friends are not very convinced and think that they probably will never
use this app again, so they are very worried to pay. If they install for free,
they can use it later. This app has a very strong local network effect.

I think it's better a model like Candy Crash, were you get a few free plays,
and they regenerate slowly by time. But if you are in a big long party with
lot's of friends, your free plays will not be enough and you must pay to get
more.

Also, if the user only pays for installing the app you still have to pay for
the bandwidth an hosting each month forever. If the user pays when have to
play, you get some money each month/week.

